# Sell me on retiring to Malaysia



## hando4949

I am Australian, I lived in the USA for 10 years, and have been living in Mexico for 3 years. I am 63, retired, with a reasonable income. I like the water, as well as the mountains. Why should I retire to Malaysia, I have been there and enjoyed it.


----------



## travertine

hando4949 said:


> I am Australian, I lived in the USA for 10 years, and have been living in Mexico for 3 years. I am 63, retired, with a reasonable income. I like the water, as well as the mountains. Why should I retire to Malaysia, I have been there and enjoyed it.


Hi. My experience is limited and based on 18 months in Penang. I'm an Australian who has lived in other parts of the world, but I wouldn't consider retiring here. However, each to their own, and this area clearly has some very good strengths:
# great people and interesting culture
# the architecture of Georgetown and surrounding areas
# relaxed, quiet well-paced Island lifestyle, scenic
# good and well priced health system
# well developed infrastructure and services (TV, internet, phones, post etc)
# relatively cheap flights
# the government has a specific program for attracting expats called Malaysia My Second Home (MM2H)

On the down side:
# it's hot. The rain brings some relief but doing anything strenuous during the day is an effort. Depends on how you spend your time.
# not a lot to do if you're not working. I don't know if there is a well-developed expat network for retirees. Maybe you're good at integrating into the local community?
# property prices. If all you want is a condo then they are plentiful and reasonably priced. However is you want land, then it seems to be a different ball game.
# corruption (which the govt is addressing) and control of the press and the opposition.
# high import duties on certain items (cars, wine).

It really depends on your criteria and priorities.


----------



## Jacket

hando4949 said:


> I am Australian, I lived in the USA for 10 years, and have been living in Mexico for 3 years. I am 63, retired, with a reasonable income. I like the water, as well as the mountains. Why should I retire to Malaysia, I have been there and enjoyed it.


In no particular order:

1. Tax-free income (thanks to Malaysia My Second Home program).

2. Reliable warm weather all year round.

3. Great food, affordable, diverse.

4. Low cost of living.

5. Low crime.

6. Good private hospitals (and affordable).

7. Friendly, laid-back people.

8. Access to almost all your home comforts.

9. Cheap flights to many countries around Asia.

10. Durian.


----------



## lorgnette

*ranked 1st*

1. Malaysia has been ranked by the Global Peace Index (GPI)’s 2011 report as the 19th safest country in the world, and the safest country in the Southeast Asia (SEA) region. 

Previous leader, now Singapore is ranked the 2nd in SEA and 24th in the world.

2. Visitors consider Malaysian smiles as warmest in SE Asia- could not ask for more......


----------



## Jacket

1. That's very interesting! Malaysia is certainly a safe country though I'm surprised Singapore is not ranked higher than 24th. The methodology is interesting: Global Peace Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

2. Agreed. Malaysian hospitality is fab. Very welcoming, calm and friendly without being over the top.


----------



## lorgnette

*betul, kawan*

ah yes, and the smiles are catching as well and makes you smile back. It sure leaves a warm feeling and makes my day!


----------



## jamietanahrata

*try cameron highlands*



hando4949 said:


> I am Australian, I lived in the USA for 10 years, and have been living in Mexico for 3 years. I am 63, retired, with a reasonable income. I like the water, as well as the mountains. Why should I retire to Malaysia, I have been there and enjoyed it.


The cool tropical climate of Cameron Highlands in Malaysia offers a good lifestyle.
Cost of living here is manageable and you can still commute to Ipoh (the nearest city) by a deluxe coach at 8am, 11am,3pm and 6pm. It is like a small village lifestyle away from the busy city.The temperature is a cool 17 degree in the night and early morning. The Village in Tanah Rata is also growing offering opportunities for people who want to retire to do some work or small businesses.

I have came here to work for a Japanese exporter of flowers and now I am able to earn a decent income as a private tutor and also as a part time property agent.
I have been in Tanah Rata since November 2011- and if you like I can send you some pictures and information.


----------



## roystevenung

Jacket said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Tax-free income (thanks to Malaysia My Second Home program).
> 
> 2. Reliable warm weather all year round.
> 
> 3. Great food, affordable, diverse.
> 
> 4. Low cost of living.
> 
> 5. Low crime.
> 
> 6. Good private hospitals (and affordable).
> 
> 7. Friendly, laid-back people.
> 
> 8. Access to almost all your home comforts.
> 
> 9. Cheap flights to many countries around Asia.
> 
> 10. Durian.


LOL! The ratings should be from 10 down to 1! One whom had not tried it shall go to the grave regretting for not being able to savor the King of Fruits!

Roy


----------



## w33zer

Jacket said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Tax-free income (thanks to Malaysia My Second Home program).
> 
> 2. Reliable warm weather all year round.
> 
> 3. Great food, affordable, diverse.
> 
> 4. Low cost of living.
> 
> 5. Low crime.
> 
> 6. Good private hospitals (and affordable).
> 
> 7. Friendly, laid-back people.
> 
> 8. Access to almost all your home comforts.
> 
> 9. Cheap flights to many countries around Asia.
> 
> 10. Durian.




I like the way you say malaysia is a good place. and i'm happy that i'm born here. without all the nature disaster ...

Durian many Expat love it


----------



## mauchengyee

Visit Jade Hills Kajang
a place to live in Malaysia


----------



## lorgnette

I doubt many expat love it. We saw a Korean man who heard about the durian, and determined to taste it. He pinched his nose as soon as the fruit opened, and gingerly took a segment, then put it in his mouth with eyes shut and nose pinched. I felt his eagerness to swallow and respect his tenacity. 

Probably his first and last try, and happily tell the tale to a lively audience when he returned. None of his group shared his intent, and anxiously watched his attempt. The memory is fresh, and he is one whom I will say ----have yet to love the durian.

I recommend the wild orange or bitter durians- best when tree ripened but not easily available even in East Malaysia .


----------



## roystevenung

LOL, that's why it's called the King of Fruits in Malaysia. I'd bet the experience of seeing him eating durian like a 3 year old being forced to eat salad - priceless


----------



## mrdamon88

Hi all,

Points that makes Malaysia the most attractive place to retire are:

Government support: This program is initiated, organized and launched by the Malaysia Government. It is, therefore, a program, that the Government will continuously work to ensure its success. One of the supports the Government has shown is that you are exempted from paying excise duty and sales tax when you purchase your first car locally, or import duty if you bring in your own car.

Standard of living: Malaysia has one of the highest standards of living in the region with all the modern infrastructure and facilities in place.

Cost of living: Cost of living is one of the lowest in Asia and will remains so for a very long time. This is achieved through the Government’s efficient monitoring of the economy in ensuring that inflation is kept low at all times and thereby also the prices of goods and services.

Weather: The weather is pleasant, warm and balmy with moderate rain throughout the year. There are also highland residential areas and resorts with permanent spring-like weather throughout the country.

Infrastructure: The whole country is very well connected with up-to-date, modern road, rail, air and sea transportation system. Public transport by buses, taxis, trains and planes are comfortable, efficient and relatively low in cost.

Political stability: The ruling Government is the longest serving freely elected Government in the world. It is a Government representing all the races, religions, cultures etc. found in Malaysia. In fact, Malaysia is one of the most politically stable countries in the world.

Rule of law: The rule of law is one of the fundamentals in Malaysia’s constitution. Everyone is subjected to the law and also equal before the law. Malaysia practices basically the British system of justice with an independent reliable and dependable judiciary.

Safety: Statistics can proof that Malaysia is one of the safest countries. Its crime rate is relatively low.

Culture and language: The Malay language (Bahasa Melayu) is the national language of the country. English is the second language but other languages can be freely used and practiced. Similarly the Malays are the dominant race in Malaysia and in the region. But other cultures can be practiced very freely and there is a free intermingling of different cultures.

Food and Fruit: All the food of the world can be found here at very reasonable cost. With so many races and cultures living together in harmony, it is understandable that each race has picked up the best of each other’s food and made Malaysia into Asia's Food Paradise. Similarly the tropical fruits of Malaysia are an unique, exotic and available in abundance practically throughout the year. It should be a real joy to savor these fruits.

Recreation/Entertainment: The country has everything for the family - theme parks, jungle trails/sports, water sports and one of the highest number of golf courses-ratio for population.

Shopping: Most of the items that tourists normally like to buy - perfumes, cosmetics, watches, fountain pens, a long list of electronic goods, branded goods etc. are completely free of tax. Quality goods from all over the world are imported and are relatively low in price and sold throughout Malaysia.

Education: The country has one of the best-developed and quality educational systems – both public and private. There are international schools of repute in all major towns with English as the medium of instruction. There are also private colleges and universities offering twinning programs with other well-known universities and major colleges from throughout the world. Therefore, it is the place for quality education from nursery right up to the highest level of university education. It is already becoming an educational center of excellence for the region. Relatively speaking, it is also the place to get quality international class education at a very reasonable cost.

Residence: There are quality residences-terrace houses, semi-detached, bungalows, apartments and condominiums all over the country. There are also some of the finest residences available in tourism zones – on beaches, near jungles and near theme parks, recreational places and city centers. Foreigners are eligible to buy houses at a cost of not less than RM 150,000.00 each. For this purpose, they are also entitled for 60% or more loan from local banks.


----------



## Eve_adam

hando4949 said:


> I am Australian, I lived in the USA for 10 years, and have been living in Mexico for 3 years. I am 63, retired, with a reasonable income. I like the water, as well as the mountains. Why should I retire to Malaysia, I have been there and enjoyed it.



It's okay if you can tolerate the outcome/consequences of corruption. We have been here since Jan 2010 and found out a few things that has made us decide not to retire here permanently but just come and stay during the cool monsoon months.

make sure you check out:


Climate is tolerable for you - it gets too hot and very humid in the summers.
Make sure you research the area you want to live in - crime rates, flooding during monsoon, public services, state of garbage collection/cleaning.
Beware of scammers when buying property and cars. older property may have serious problems. Cars may not be new but is refurbished to look like new.

Semi-retired in Asia


----------



## johnwboy

Eve_adam said:


> It's okay if you can tolerate the outcome/consequences of corruption. We have been here since Jan 2010 and found out a few things that has made us decide not to retire here permanently but just come and stay during the cool monsoon months.
> 
> make sure you check out:
> 
> 
> Climate is tolerable for you - it gets too hot and very humid in the summers.
> Make sure you research the area you want to live in - crime rates, flooding during monsoon, public services, state of garbage collection/cleaning.
> Beware of scammers when buying property and cars. older property may have serious problems. Cars may not be new but is refurbished to look like new.
> 
> Semi-retired in Asia


So what other countries are you considering to live in?


----------



## lorgnette

johnwboy said:


> So what other countries are you considering to live in?


Glad to help. 
As she is Chinese, she might consider the Chinese Chamber of Commerce as there are branches over Malaysia


----------



## koyanaasqatsi

*Request for info*

Selamat, Jamie...
I'm thinking about retiring to Malaysia, but put off by all the hot/humid complaints. I've been to the Highlands before, several years ago, and absolutely loved it. Could you send me some info on it (Tanah Rata, etc) -- I'm looking at probably two years down the road, by which time I'll be 65. In pretty good health, but I'd have to consider the possibility that I may need accessible health care sometime in the future.

Terima kasih




jamietanahrata said:


> The cool tropical climate of Cameron Highlands in Malaysia offers a good lifestyle.
> Cost of living here is manageable and you can still commute to Ipoh (the nearest city) by a deluxe coach at 8am, 11am,3pm and 6pm. It is like a small village lifestyle away from the busy city.The temperature is a cool 17 degree in the night and early morning. The Village in Tanah Rata is also growing offering opportunities for people who want to retire to do some work or small businesses.
> 
> I have came here to work for a Japanese exporter of flowers and now I am able to earn a decent income as a private tutor and also as a part time property agent.
> I have been in Tanah Rata since November 2011- and if you like I can send you some pictures and information.


----------



## marilyn555

Anyone considering Sarawak and Sabah/East Malaysia instead of Peninsular Malaysia/West Malaysia??

More nice scenery, less crimes, less pollution, less congested : )


----------



## Robbo5265

marilyn555 said:


> Anyone considering Sarawak and Sabah/East Malaysia instead of Peninsular Malaysia/West Malaysia?? More nice scenery, less crimes, less pollution, less congested : )


we have bought an apartment ( as part of MM2H) in Kuching and it is so much easier to live there and more laid back than KL.


----------



## joyish

*Malaysia*



hando4949 said:


> I am Australian, I lived in the USA for 10 years, and have been living in Mexico for 3 years. I am 63, retired, with a reasonable income. I like the water, as well as the mountains. Why should I retire to Malaysia, I have been there and enjoyed it.


Hando, do you know about Kota Kinabalu. If you like water and mountains, KK should be your first choice. It has beautiful beaches, islands, mountains, and culture is superb. Food wise...if you into seafood, there are plenty. You can google it to know more.

Property wise, i think it is rather cheaper compare to KL or Penang. One thing that is lacking is probably the entertainment. U can certainly get a nice bar or pub, with western influence (Portuguese esp as KK was originally known Jessleton town when it was under Portuguese), but believe club wise is not as happening as what you get in KL.


----------



## sharbuck

Your post interested me too. We recently left the US for New Zealand but are looking ahead to where we would like to retire. Ideally spending half a yr in New Zealand and the other in Malaysia. 

We love the beach would be happy with a condo that we could possibly buy now and lease out. We would like somewhere with a good expat base for social activities. We are quite healthy and lead an active lifestyle and want to live somewhere we can share hat with other like minded people. Where would you suggest we start looking ?


----------



## Robbo5265

sharbuck said:


> Your post interested me too. We recently left the US for New Zealand but are looking ahead to where we would like to retire. Ideally spending half a yr in New Zealand and the other in Malaysia. We love the beach would be happy with a condo that we could possibly buy now and lease out. We would like somewhere with a good expat base for social activities. We are quite healthy and lead an active lifestyle and want to live somewhere we can share hat with other like minded people. Where would you suggest we start looking ?


look at Kuching in Sarawak, try www.santubongsuites.com


----------



## sharbuck

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Robbo5265

Robbo5265 said:


> look at Kuching in Sarawak, try www.santubongsuites.com


just to add further, we bought in this condominium 5 years ago and there are also other UK, Australian and other European ex pats who have bought there as well as locals and Singaporeans. Most people use it as holiday escape or for the local/ Singaporeans it is a weekend escape, although there a a few ex pats and locals who live there full time. Apart from two 5 star beach hotels, and an activity resort which are 2 kms away, and the golf course which is next door there are no other significant developments as it is National Park. Kuching is a charming old colonial type city and the pace of life is far slower than KL. There are also plenty of ex pat circles once you get to know the place.


----------



## sharbuck

Thanks, ideally looking for a place where there are permanent, full time residents so that we can establish ourselves and make friends. Would not like to live in a holiday community although a mix would be alright.


----------



## Robbo5265

sharbuck said:


> Thanks, ideally looking for a place where there are permanent, full time residents so that we can establish ourselves and make friends. Would not like to live in a holiday community although a mix would be alright.


yes there are permanent residents there. Also there are a few units up for sale privately so you could avoid the hard sell of Santubong Suites agent!


----------



## sharbuck

Lol I am hard sell immune, having been in sales myself. Thanks again, the units look really lovely


----------



## Robbo5265

sharbuck said:


> Lol I am hard sell immune, having been in sales myself. Thanks again, the units look really lovely


we rented one for a two week holiday and the place is so peaceful that it sold itself. Also the cost of living is a deciding factor with monthly management fees less 80 GB pounds and electricity cheap enough to use AC without worrying.


----------

